# Ever wonder how we make our extractors?



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Made in America with American workers! Looks good but I am a biased owner of a 1400 p. Robert


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

So why do they charge so much when it takes only 2 minutes to make one. LOL :lookout:

Really impressive watchin that and someone did a great job with the time lapse work. I am glad they are making them in the good old USA!


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a nice, high quality product. I hope my apiary grows enough to need one.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm with marsh. How about us BeeSource folks getting a little we'll say discount.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So why do they charge so much when it takes only 2 minutes to make one.

Now that's funny...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> >So why do they charge so much when it takes only 2 minutes to make one.
> 
> Now that's funny...


Shipping!

Jokes aside, I own Maxant products and have been fortunate enough to have been given a tour of this outstanding facility. They make nice stuff. They keep bees right there. They're committed to the community. And....they work fast!!!!

Thanks for the video. Much appreciated.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't seen the new shop yet, but the first time I went by, I was there to buy some hive tools to be laser engraved.

It was winter, and all the management was away at a west coast trade show.

I was lucky enough to be confused and banged on the back door....so I had to walk through the whole facility.

It is the kind of place where there is pride in the quality of what they do at every level....you see it in their constructuon, and you hear it from everyone that works there.

I know quality when I see it....and they are not the first company to have the burden of such quality that even after years of use, value (resale and production) is so high that replacement isn't necessary, and used units are fully functional and repairable. (in edit): ....by that I mean that it is such high quality that their used units are their biggest competetion for their new units. How many refrigerators does someone replace in 2 lifetimes? I've paid good money for used older Maxant bottling tanks knowing they would be (twice...we have 2)..the one that was ready to go and didn't need parts was a good percentage of a new one. I'd hesitate to buy a used refrigerator even for $20. Last time we did (it was a dehumidifier), it didn't work, and had to be disposed of at our cost.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

deknow said:


> It is the kind of place where there is pride in the quality of what they do at every level....you see it in their constructuon, and you hear it from everyone that works there.
> 
> I know quality when I see it....and they are not the first company to have the burden of such quality that even after years of use, value (resale and production) is so high that replacement isn't necessary, and used units are fully functional and repairable.


Well said. You should see the crazy quality and strength of just their mouse guards much less the entire line of equipment. I'm proud to be their customer.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice! Tell the welders to start wearing long sleeved shirts. All that UV will catch up with them someday. -ex pipefitter


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool. I have one of your extractors and love it. Strength, quality, and made in the USA!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty cool. I am fortunate enough to own a shop where we use quite a bit of those same gizmos. We do mostly aluminum and some black iron. Can't do stainless in a black iron shop. For what its worth, my press brake could eat yours. 

TIG welding is a beautiful thing. Do you have whole shop ventilation or how do you deal with the hexavalent chromium off gasses?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

photobiker said:


> I'm with marsh. How about us BeeSource folks getting a little we'll say discount.


Now that's funny. How about if you and 9 other people make a bulk order. Maybe you could get them Wholesale.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I have several Maxant products in use.
100% satisfied in every aspect.
In our bottling room we have a Maxant Model 600-5 , 500# Bottling tank setting next to another tank from a different manufacturer. 
If you want to really compare quality, setting them side by side is a real eye opener!
We now know that the other tank is a total piece of junk!
I am going to order another tank from Maxant and get the steel to fabricate a stand when things slow down this fall.
On second thought. I may just buy 2 more.
Keep up the good work and GREAT quality, Maxant!!


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Well with you included I only need 7 other people. Might be able to work this out.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Never wondered, but I sure like mine! G


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

photobiker said:


> I'm with marsh. How about us BeeSource folks getting a little we'll say discount.


Call to order and make sure you mention you are a member at BeeSource (strong hint-ask for Kristal). Also, try to ship to a business address or shipping hub to cut down on shipping cost.


----------

